# NEED HELP 92 Alpenlite RV



## hkd (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, we just purchased a 92 Alpenlite Rv with a slide out! But there is a problem we can not get the slide out to go in. The motor is making a sound but it seems like it doesn't have enough voltage to move the slide out or our motor is messed up. The switch to the slide out does not work. We checked all the fuses wires etc and they are working we even bypassed all the switches and hooked it directly to the motor and still did not move the slide out.  We tried manually cranking it but its not working either. We don't know what else to do. Maybe the battery we used didn't have enough juice to activate the slide out? Any advise would be helpful. 
Also could there be a lock on the slide for it not to move??


----------

